

Ask HN: Review my startup — IronMoney.com - rendezvouscp
https://ironmoney.com/

======
rendezvouscp
I recently redesigned the pages promoting the website[1], the iOS app[2], and
the Mac app[3], in an effort to make it clear what Iron Money is and how it
helps you manage your personal finances. I’m looking for any suggestions in
how the copy, screenshots, or overall design can be improved. Thanks!

[1] <https://ironmoney.com/> [2] <https://ironmoney.com/ios/> [3]
<https://ironmoney.com/mac/>

~~~
helen842000
I love the concept, great name too.

I definitely think this kind of service will become standard over the next few
years. To the point where one day we'll say "how did we manage without it?".
The next generation will say "so you logged onto EACH bank account
individually?! How did you keep track?"

I think currently the main issues stopping swathes of customers signing up to
such a service is the unknown trust & reliability factors.

Your copy really has to hammer these two points home and these issues have to
be the centre of your business.

I think currently your site layout feels a little like a blog and it also has
no brand identity yet.

If you do some comparisons between Mint.com and your homepage. Not to copy
them but to see how they convey trust etc.

Top half of their page hits you with "FREE" & "EASY" while the second half is
mostly a giant padlock & a list of security features. Do a bit of surfing to
companies websites that have a trusted reputation & see what key words they
are using.

~~~
rendezvouscp
Thanks for your feedback! This is definitely something I overlooked and should
add to the homepage, probably as part of the first header or as its own
section at the very top.

